# modell jahre...



## BlueCloud (16. Oktober 2006)

...hallo,suche wie blöde so ne art liste/auflistung der rocky mountain modelle von anfang an mit diversen angaben zu steuerrohr-,sattelstützen-,umwerfer-durchmesser,hat da jemand was,gibt es so etwas überhaupt? 

gruß rené


----------



## Catsoft (16. Oktober 2006)

Die alten gibts auf http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/ , die neuen bei BikeAction.de oder Bikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueCloud (16. Oktober 2006)

das ist ne coole sache...allerdings vermisse ich die jahre 99/00/01/02...oder habe ich die jetzt übersehen?


----------



## Catsoft (16. Oktober 2006)

Die fehlen, leider bewegt sich die Seite derzeit nicht


----------



## BlueCloud (16. Oktober 2006)

ach verdammt...na vielleicht wird ja noch mal später etwas daraus...


----------

